# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Dobry dentysta w Warszawie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobry dentysta w Warszawie, najlepiej na Ochocie! Pilne! Ktoś coś??

----------


## darianowicka

Ja mogę polecić gabinety Eurodentalu, jest ich w Warszawie kilka. Jeśli chodzi o implantologię, nie mają sobie równych, są szybcy, skrupulatni i na dodatek przyjmują na Lux Med.

----------


## AlicjaHabeniuk

Wprawdzie nie jest to na Ochocie lecz na pograniczu Bielan i Żoliborza . Jest to dokładniej gabinet Ratyńscy Dental Clinic . Leczą tutaj dentyści z bogatym doświadczeniem . Są profesjonalni . Miałam tu w sumie dwa leczenia kanałowe i każde  zostało zakończone sukcesem .  :Wink:

----------


## Kepnerka

Korzystam z usług stomatologa oraz implantologa w Eurodental już od dłuższego czasu i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Przystępne ceny, nigdy nie było problemów z odwoływaniem i przekładaniem wizyt. Maja kilka placówek w Warszawie, ale moja ulubiona to na Andersa - zdecydowanie najlepsza obsługa  :Smile:  a jak ktoś ma pakiety w Lux Medzie, to można u nich wykorzystać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wilanów, dr Iwona Soika, sprawdź koniecznie, jest najlepsza na świecie. Zresztą, jak ci nie po drodze na wilanów, to zawsze możesz iść gdzieś indziej do placówek Enel-medu, bo z tego co wiem, to wszystkich stomatologów mają tam na wysokim poziomie.

----------


## klaudia.felsztyniak

Na Ochocie tylko Esthedent, na Grójeckiej. Chodzę tam od jakiegoś czasu i naprawdę jestem bardzo bardzo zadowolona! Nienawidzę dentystów i panicznie się ich boję, ale teraz już nie jest tak strasznie  :Smile:

----------


## klaudia.felsztyniak

Na Ochocie tylko Esthedent, na Grójeckiej. Chodzę tam od jakiegoś czasu i naprawdę jestem bardzo bardzo zadowolona! Nienawidzę dentystów i panicznie się ich boję, ale teraz już nie jest tak strasznie  :Smile:

----------


## Pacjentka92

Jeśli w Warszawie to tylko i wyłącznie klinka Ober Clinic na Chałbińskiego. Bardzo profesjonalne podejście i ceny też całkiem ok jak na tak dobrze wykonaną pracę. Chodzę tam już jakiś czas i naprawdę uważam, że warto.

----------


## rafayo

ja w okolicach Warszawy znalazłam Dental Design poczytalam troche o nich w necie i sporo zadowolonych osob poleca ten gabinet czy ktos z uzytkownikow byl u nich na leczeniu zebow i co najwazniejsze na wybielaniu? Na tym mi najbardziej zalezy i chce miec to wykonane jak najlepiej !!!

----------


## zuzanka1

Najlepsi dentyści są w Dental Design. Jeszcze nigdy nie wyszłam niezadowolona z ich kliniki. Pani Jaworska dba o każdego pacjenta indywidualnie. Świetni ludzie. Polecam.

----------


## Nina Kowalska

Z całą rodziną korzystamy z usług Eurodental. Mają gabinety w całej Warszawie i jeżeli chodzi o stomatologię i implantologię to są najlepsi. Do każdego podchodzą indywidualnie, nawet moje dzieci nie boją się chodzić do dentysty ze względu na przyjazną atmosferę i bezbolesne leczenie. Ceny też są na prawdę bardzo atrakcyjne.

----------


## Gabriela31

Bardzo dobrym dentystą w Warszawie jest bez watpienia pan dr Jaroslaw Ratyński z Ratyńscy Dental Clinic.  Ma swój gabinet na pograniczu Bielan i Żoliborza. Co moge powiedzieć- przede wszytskim miła atmosfera - kazdy z nas przecież dobrze chce się czuć w gabinecie denstycznym. I dysponują oczywiście bardzo dobrymi materiałami  :Wink:

----------


## Oranga

W Wawie to ja znam Centrum Demed - dokłądnie leczą, dobrze i bezboleśnie. Jestem szczerze zadowolona że trafiłam do tak dobrego gabinetu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na Powiślu polecam dr Romanik - miła, kompetentna. Chodzę do niej 1,5 roku i nie mam zastrzeżeń żadnych, wręcz polecam znajomym i jeden już nawet do niej się "przepisał"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poszukaj dobrego dentysty na ranking.abczdrowie.pl/s/Stomatolog/warszawa W warszawie to umówisz się już na następny dzień

----------


## Beyond

W Warszawie a dokladniej na pogrniczu Bielan i Żoliborza polecam gabinet ratyńscy Dental Clinic. Dobry gabinet , wysoka jakosć uslug oraz ceny dostosowane do tychże usług

----------


## zinkowa

ja polecam lux med sama leczę u nich żeby i miejsce polecam, ceny mają naprawde dobre jak na warszwę i pełen pakiet usług do tego jeszcze lekarze są przemili

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja siostra namówiła mnie ostattnio na Enel Med i bardzo pozytywnie się zaskoczyłam. gabinety nówka sztuka, super podejście do pacjentów, doradzili, zrobili, co trzeba. Teraz pewnie na piaskowanie i skaling od czasu do czasu będę chodzić. Tak więc polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Salomea

Ja nie dawno wprowadziłąm się dopiero do Warszawy.I już muszę skorzystać z pracowni radiologii stomatologicznej. Koleżanka poleciła mi Diagdent. Chcę założyć aparat ortodontyczny ,więc muszę zrobić pantomogram. Też nie wiem jaki dentysta jest dobry w Warszawie ,ale oni współpracują ze stomatologami i myślę że tam mi doradzą.

----------


## Barwinka

no w Wawie to znam Centrum Demed i mogę polecić. Bardzo dobrze się tam czuję, dobrze leczą i bezboleśnie. Do tego atmosfera jest przyjemna, co się też liczy bo wtedy człowiek się mniej stresuje!

----------


## tylka

w warszawie to ja akurat poelcam lux med bo sama tam chodzę do stomatologa, a teraz można sobie dokupić pakiet stomatologiczny za 49 zł, moim zadaniem to zdecydowanie dobra oferta.

----------


## lisska

Tak pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort w Lux Med to naprawdę świetna sprawa, kosztuje tylko 49 zł, ale masz w ramach pakietu nieograniczoną ilość przeglądów dentystycznych.

----------


## Elizza

Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z Centrum Demed W Warszawie! szczerze mówiąc jeden z lepszych gabinetów do których chodziłam i dzięki temu mam bardzo dokładnie i dobrze wyleczone zęby! uważam że to trafiony wybór był!

----------


## terelka

a trzeba spełniać jakeiś specjalne warunki, żeby się załapać na zakup tego pakietu stomatologicznego Komfort w Lux Medzie.

----------


## zinkaaa

pakiet stomatologiczny w Lux Medzie jest naprawdę w bardzo atrakcyjnej cenie, warto sprawdzić ich ofertę bo ja np w Warszawie nie znalazłąm bardziej korzystnej oferty.

----------


## Ansza

no zdecydowanie Centrum Demed! dobrze i dokładnie leczą a co istotne - bezboleśnie! wielki plus dla nich!

----------


## zennka

ja z kolei jestem bardzo zadowolona z pakietu stomatologicznego w Lux Medzie, korzystam z pakietu Komfort i regularnie chodzę do nich na wizyty, bardzo mi się to opłaca, kadra jest profesjonalna a do tego zawsze przemiła obsługa więc chętnie do nich wraca, a kiedyś bardzo bałam się stomatologa teraz już strach dawno minął.

----------


## ninnka

ten pakiet komfort Lux Med bardzo się opłaca, cena pakietu jest bardzo korzystna a dzięki temu można regularnie dbać o zdrowy uśmiech.

----------


## Milimka

no ja z Lux Medu nie jestem zadowolona...dlatego chodzę do Centrum Demed - i nie mam na co narzekać. szczerze mówiąc bardzo dobry gabinet, dobrze i dokładnie leczą

----------


## KAsarolka

jestem zadowolona z Centrum Demed - bardzo fajny gabinet, dobrze leczą, dokłądnie...widać że jest to profesjonalny gabinet dentystyczny!

----------


## storra

W Radzyminie w Centrum Medycznym Panorama są najlepsi stomatolodzy, również Pani ortodontka. Z Warszawy dojeżdżam bo naprawdę w takich cenach i z takim zaangażowaniem i precyzją lekarza na miejscu nie znalazłam. Zęby mam leczone bardzo estetycznie, nie ma problemu z dostaniem się na wizytę a atmosfera jaka panuje w klinice też na plus.

----------


## Sinuga

Jestem bardzo zadowolona z opieki dentystycznej w Centrum Demed – bardzo dokładnie leczą i fachowo podchodzą do pacjenta. Myślę ze przez długi czas nie zmienię gabinetu! Polecam

----------


## torpedka

ja mam wykupiony pakiet stomatologiczny w lux medzie pakiet stomatologiczny kosztuje kilkadziesiąt złotych ale masz dostęp do nieograniczonej ilości wizyt u stomatologa.

----------


## bilek

ja jestem zadowolona z usług lux medu, moim zdaniem mają najlepszą ofertę jeśli chodzi o stomatologię, a do tego masz nieograniczony dostęp do stomatologów.

----------


## niltka

chodzi pewnie o ten pakiet komfort za 49 zł, który można kupić w lux medzie, masz tam nieograniczoną liczbę wizyt stomatologicznych, zniżki na wypełnienia zębów, i to jest naprawdę bardzo super opcja dla każdego kto chce mieć non stop dostęp do stomatologa.

----------


## pacjentka357

ja mam w pracy enel med i całe szczęście mam tam stomatologa w pakiecie. mam swoją jedną dentystkę do której zawsze jeżdżę do Promenady- Agnieszkę Jankiewicz-Buczek. robi wszystko, od wybielania po implanty, ja jestem z niej bardzo zadowolona

----------


## Klara91

Polecam Eurodental w Warszawie. Pracują tam naprawdę świetni specjaliści z dużym doświadczeniem.

----------


## kejt22

Centrum demed ma Woli. Jak na razie nie znam lepszego gabinetu  :Wink:   zawsze zeby mam dobrze leczone i ani razu sie ne zawiodłam.

----------


## kamson121

polecam gabinet lux med na chmielnej,miła kadra pracownicza z podejściem do pacjenta  :Smile:

----------


## fikka

ja tam ceną jeśli chodzi o leczenie zębów się nie sugeruję, najważenisjza jest dla mnie jakość wykonanenj usługi dlatego zaufałam Eurodental, chodże do nich na leczenie zębów, leczą najnowszymi metodami dlatego zawsze do nich wracam jak pojawi się problem z zębem i muszę go wyleczyć.

----------


## kijanka

Jak dla  mnie tylko Ratyńscy Dental Clinic .Bardzo profesjonalni.Stosują nowoczesne technologie leczenia zębów zgodnie z najnowszymi trendami w tej dziedzinie. Jak poszłam z dzieckiem to podali jej gaz rozweselający.Bo ma ogromny stres zwiazany z wizytą u stomatologa. i już teraz bardzo chętnie tam chodzi.

----------


## jaffka

ja korzystam z usług stomatologicznych w lux medzie jeśli chodzi o pakiet stomatologiczny jest to moim zdaniem najlepsza opcja, ceną jest bardzo atrakcyjna a my mamy nieograniczony dostęp do wizyt stomatologicznych.

----------


## gretka

ja ostatnio wykupiłam pakiet stomatologiczny dla dzieci w Eurodental, w ramach pakietu jest mega dużo zniżek i darmowe usługi, co się bardzo opłaca, bo jeśli o dzieci chodzi to zęby trzeba kontrolować na bieżąco żeby nic się nie działo w jamie ustnej. Pakiet wychodzi naprawdę tanio i możesz zawsze ad hoc udać sie do stomatologa.

----------


## rysiek301

Polecam na Pruszkowskiej 6b

----------


## piszek

Moim zdaniem wazna jest stała kontrola i regularne przeglądy żeby mieć stałą kontrolę z tego względu zdecydowałam się na zakup pakietu stomatologicznego w Eurodental, płącę 49 zł miesięcie i mam nielimitowaną ilość przeglądów do tego zniżki na znieczulenia i wypełnienia, bardzo mi się opłaca takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Olesa

Dobry dentysta jest w Centrum Demed - ja tam od dawna leczę zęby i ani razu nie miałam żadnej uwagi. A nawet jak musiałam szybko na już się do nich zgłosić to mnie ratowali. Także ja jestem zadowolona i polecam!

----------


## magiczka

Ja chodze regularnie na przeglądy jamy ustnej do eurodental, bo mam u nich pakiet stomatologiczny Komfort i to bardzo fajna opcja bo mogę chodzić an darmowe wizyty tyle ile potrzeuję, dzięki takiej profilaktyce zęby mam pod stałą kontrolą.

----------


## Dulik

no właśnie ja poczytałam trochę i zdecydowałam się na Centrum Demed - jak dla mnie rozwiązanie bardzo się sprawdziło,bardzo zadowolona jestem z ich opieki stomatologicznej i myślę, że wyleczę sobie wszystkie zęby u nich!

----------


## Aksa

no wlasnie ja także byłam w Centrum Demed i jestem bardzo zadowolona z ich opieki stomatologicznej! są dokładni, kompetentni i przede wszystkim bez bólu!

----------


## Pironka

Tak, polecam także Centrum Demed - myślę ze to jedna z lepszych klinik w których byłam. wyleczyli wszystkie ubytki, wyprostowali zęby i polepszyli! jestem wniebowzięta!

----------


## Medda

Tak, Centrum Demed jest dobrym miejscem na leczenie zębów. Ja jestem zadowolona i myślę ze nie raz jeszcze uda mi się skorzystać z ich pomocy! także warto!

----------


## Urszulka77

Ja leczę zęby i serdecznie polecam Dental Nobile Clinic mieszczącą się w Piasecznie. Przyjmują tam świetni dentyści i warto przejechać te kilka kilometrów więcej żeby tam się leczyć.

----------


## Gośkaa

Bywałam w wielu gabinetach, ale najlepiej wspominam Centrum Demed. Bardzo dobrze oceniam organizację pracy placówki, system przypominania o wizytach i przede wszystkim skuteczne wyleczenie bólu zęba.

----------

